# Things Are Finally Settled Down A Bit



## Whyemier (Jun 7, 2015)

After the trips (job related) to Ecuador, Portland,OR, Richmond, VA and Flowery Branch, GA (of all places, never heard of that place before as I can remember) I have a bit of a respite.  I was able, after a month or so, to get back to a project that needed finishing, well two projects.  I finished milling a 'Shield' for the reverse gear I had added to the lathe sometime back and I was able to 'finally' thread and part off the Collet Block nut I had started and which was languishing in the lathe chuck all this time.  It was good to get back to it.  I have other projects that were pending until those two were done.  

I have to_ 'finesse' _my reverse gear adaption to make it more...reliable may be the word.  I need to machine a brass nut and bridge for a CBG I'm making for the gran' and then fabricate another for the No.1 Daughter. I will be machining/milling a new 60 tooth gear for the lathe as sometime in the past, before it was *"MY"* lathe, some one partially stripped that gear.  It still works but I have visions in my head of the teeth stripping out the on the other side of the gear and leaving me with no 60 T and possibly causing other damage I do not want to deal with. Not a total disaster but something I want to head off as soon as.

So, right now, I'm back on track and chomping at the bit so to speak.  Unfortunately the wife has some friends coming down for a week so I think much of my free time could be taken up entertaining guests in the near future.  Ce La Vie as the French say .  It is What it is.


----------

